# Trolling Rod Help!



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm needing some help finding my new set of 4 trolling rods. I'm presently deployed till August, and since I have been here I have purchased 3 Shimano TLD 30II 2spd lever drags and 1 TLD 25. I plan on going with 45lb high vis mono... as my line. 
My issue is Rods!!!!
Now I need 4 nice trolling rods to mate to these reels. 
My question is and MONEY being an issue... What are good quality trolling rod's that don't break the bank? What length is best to go with? Roller's or not Circular Guides? What do you guys like to use when trolling.

I went on a trip down in key west and the charter I went on had 6ft Penn Rampage's with no roller guides. said that is all you need


Oh, and I'm still a rookie, I got the differences between Conventional and Spinning, but I'm also not 100% sure what a jigging rod is, I've seen them on both sides but is there something in their build that is different? Please explain.

Thank you all for your knowledge and assistance...

Dan


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Offshore angler makes some decent rods for cheap (check bass pro). You don't need roller guides, however I prefer the first and last to be roller guides on my rods for trolling.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you Scruggspc, I will have to look into those when I get back. Any real preference on length of rod, and what are the plus and minus' of rollers. Why would I want them?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Penn Ally. Lifetime warranties, good actions and nice prices. I'd get 6' rods with a roller tip and roller stripper. 30-50lb or 30-80lb in line ratings


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

You can't go wrong on Chris V's advice. If budget is a concern, the rods with stripper roller and roller tip is the way to go on 50# class tackle. Just always take care of your guides, roller and ring. Damaged guides damage (weaken) the line quickly. My rod selection is driven more by components and action, not brand. 

Tight Lines! Thanks for your service to our Nation


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

DantheGuy said:


> Thank you Scruggspc, I will have to look into those when I get back. Any real preference on length of rod, and what are the plus and minus' of rollers. Why would I want them?


Think about the invention of the pulley. A roller stripper and roller tip give the line less resistance versus a ceramic guide. Not to say that ceramic tips are bad but they do create more resistance.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can look at Pinnacle Marine rods here on the Hull Truth Forum. If you contact him he may have some with a finish defect for cheap.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...-now-available-125-135ea-pinnacle-marine.html


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for your service to our country and welcome to the forum


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

For the price those pinnacles are hard to beat!


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

The pinnacles are nice I just got two 30-80 class from John.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the recommendations. Any thoughts on other trolling rods that you guys may like or suggest. 

Thank you and your welcome! It is a privilege and an honor to serve in the U.S. Military amongst so many great people.


----------

